# Castle Stuart



## stef92 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dear All

Although quite a few have already played it, I wanted to share my experience, thoughts and photos from my trip to the wonderful Castle Stuart.

I think Castle Stuart is THE biggest thing to happen to Scottish golf in a very long time indeed! I have yet to play Kingsbarns, however that has received so much praise since its opening 10 years ago, and it was created by the same designer, so I can see in 10 years time everyone will know of Castle Stuart and will be raving about it too!

I had the fortune of playing it the Friday after the Open Championship this year, and we could not have wished for a better day.

With our waterproofs packed (still drying out from the Open!) we headed out on a chilly morning and were welcomed by the fantastic team and starter who took us to the changing room and then also to the range, talked us through everything we needed to know and gave us our free complimentary trolleys and goody bag. But this was no ordinary goody bag, it contained the usual tees etc. but also a bag tag and a drink token too!

We walked down to the 1st and there it was, what we had travelled 450 miles each way for! The stunning sea side links lay ahead waiting to welcome us onto our round.

The first 3 holes run right along the edge of the sea on the right and then to the left of the considerably wide fairways was the cliff with its thick gorse. The 3rd is a truly great short Par 4, where eagles to triples are possible.

Then you walk up the cliff whilst playing the 4th a good Par 3 uphill, with Castle Stuart in view in the background.

Then there is a solid long Par 4, followed by a reachable Par 5, but beware as the entrance is very narrow as is the green, so 2 accurate shots are required, as otherwise deep, deep bunkers will absorb any ball within its gaping reach.

The 7th is the hardest hole on the course and rightfully so, with a big drive required to reach the corner of the dogleg to leave a reasonable mid to long iron in at an infinity green hanging on the edge of the cliff.

The 8th is a long Par 3 where a 3 is an incredibly good score, as 3 putts are aplenty!

Then the 9th returns to the clubhouse with the widest fairway on the course, but a real degree of accuracy is still required to find the correct part of it, to leave the desired shot into the green.

The 10th has two different sets of tees, one down the bottom of the cliff by the sea's edge, and the other from the edge of the putting green so a huge drop off the tee. This really does create 2 holes in 1.

The 11th is a wonderful short Par 3 which requires a very accurate wedge/short iron to the green, otherwise yawning bunkers will trap you or even worse, the sea. I never hit the green (with my first ball!) and never scored a point! Whereas my playing partner had two birdies in two rounds!!

The 12th is a huge uphill Par 5, a real 3 shotter, and the hole that witnessed me playing the craziest bunker shot ever, with the ball above the level of my knees, from the right of the green.

Then there is the long climb back up the cliff, where you can use your complimentary drink, much needed I might add!, and then up to the 13th tee. 

The 13th tee immediately hits you with the enormous bunker straight infront of you, not really in play but it does play with your mind! It is in a similar style to Wolf Creek.

The 14th has possibly the hardest approach shot on the course as although no bunkers protect it from the front, huge rolls and crests mean the ball is diverted all over the place, and if you are long, rough or sand awaits. Plus the green is lying at an angle to you.

The 15th is a good solid Par 4, which is then followed by a very short Par 4 which offers a good birdie chance.

The 17th is a cracking long Par 3 along the cliff's edge and then you reach the last.

The 18th is a tremendous finishing hole, a Par 5 reachable in two for those who take the risk, and the green is gargantuan! I think it is level with St Andrews sized greens!

As a golf course I am not sure whether it is for the purists who love their traditional links, e.g Brora. But, it is a brilliant course, which we played 36 holes of in a day and we wanted to play more! It is the most fun I have had on a golf course, ever.

Plus, the food in the clubhouse was just as good as the golf.

We had the course to ourselves all day and I loved it!

To top it off, we were welcomed back into the clubhouse by one of the staff who had a kind chat with us asking our thoughts, observations and talked to us about their aspirations which although high are not unreasonable!

I cannot recommend it enough! [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]

Thanks for reading this! I hope you enjoy the pictures!

Also I should finally add, thank you to Castle Stuart themselves for moving my tee times from April to July free of charge, and also for the Junior Day Green Fee (2 rounds) of Â£75!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

I loved playing it earlier this year. Came out the traps like a whippet and was holding my own until I got to the 7th. Absolutely nailed a drive up the right hand side, into the breeze. Found the semi and hit a career best 3 wood in. Unfortunately my ball decided it didn't like the trajectory it was on and chose to head right into a big clump of gorse and I lost it. Proceeded to collapse like a pack of cards after that.
I'd love to play it again.
And that walk up to the 13th?
Jesus I thought I was going to have a Connory.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 22, 2010)

Cracking review S!

Did you take the snaps or someone else or trawl the 'net for them?

Did you play with Captain M?


----------



## stef92 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am proud to say that they are my photos!

Taken as I walked round!

Plus, on some of them they are untouched! The others, I had to tone down the Saturation.

It really was like that in Inverness!


----------



## brendy (Oct 22, 2010)

Echoing my original comments from when we played in April, the course was in great condition, weather was good also considering Spey valley the day before and nairn the following day were torrential.
I got off to a slightly slower start but was hitting the ball well by the turn and even managed a birdie at the 13th (out of the bunker 110 yes short of the green might I add!!) once we had a drink and breather from the hill up to the teebox.
Finished the day off with a good drive and 7 iron into the last to 12 feet or so and three stabbed it from being too adventurous with the first putt going for glory haha.

Nice pic of us on the last as I try to hit a nice big draw.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 22, 2010)

Bastard!

It looks like you got an even better days weather to play it than us!! 

Quality course that is head and shoulders above the vastly over hyped Kingsbarns.


----------



## brendy (Oct 22, 2010)

I was very happy with the weather Dodger, considering it had been snowing on the way to Spey valley the previous morning.
Blue skies are great, but also a lot harder to keep cool and prevent the gravy running, especially up that hill to the 13th. 

Good call mentioning the food also, very nice and certainly a step ahead of most places that use crap preblanched straws instead of real potato chips.


----------



## Iaing (Oct 22, 2010)

and then to the left of the considerably wide fairways was the cliff with its thick gorse.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't mention this again. 

My therapist is still trying to get me to forget about that gorse. 

Great review BTW


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 23, 2010)

Without a doubt the best course I have ever played!

Mind you I've got a weekender at Turnberry coming up early next year so it might just be edged out by that!

Great pictures brought a big smile to my face.


----------



## DCB (Oct 23, 2010)

Stunning pictures indeed. Although it's only recently been built it looks as if it's been there for many years. That's the sign of a good well designed and maintained course IMO.

The GM day ther in April was amazing. Although I played the 1st nine like a donkey, I'd still say that it's been one of my best days out on a course for a while. Great course, great views and great facilities in the clubhouse and range.

Definately on my 'to play again' list.


----------



## birdieman (Oct 23, 2010)

Drool...

Great photos, makes me want to go back too but with some game hopefully next time.

Really is a fabulous experience.

Have to jump to Kingsbarns defence, having played it twice I really like it too and don't think it overrated at all. First time I played it I was blown away by the setting and the course. There are a couple of weak holes but 16 good ones is fine by me!

I would still score Castle Stuart higher than KB but KB is defo worth a look too imo.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 23, 2010)

Without a doubt a fantastic course, my criticism is once you make the climb up from the bottom of the course it became too much of a St Andrews Bay style course and in all honesty I thought there were two or three poor holes in the finishing stretch.

Loved the stunning opening, loved everything about the place, the welcome, the views, the clubhouse, the staff everything is spot on, just fell away in the last few holes for me. 13, 14, 15 & 16 were nothing special for me.

17 is a tough par 3 and the par 5 18th is a superb hole.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 29, 2010)

and then to the left of the considerably wide fairways was the cliff with its thick gorse.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't mention this again. 

My therapist is still trying to get me to forget about that gorse. 

Great review BTW 

Click to expand...

I told you, you should have followed me Iain, go really wide (ok hook) on the 1st and you have a lovely second off the 5th fairway  

I could almost see that course again, good review.


----------

